
The Data Jobs Board: curated jobs for data analysts, scientists, engineers - succstressful
https://community.modeanalytics.com/data-jobs-board/
======
succstressful
Here's the blog on why this was built.(1)

Hoping this can help people find a job that fits their skills without having
to wade through irrelevant job postings.

(1) [https://blog.modeanalytics.com/jobs-board-
announce/](https://blog.modeanalytics.com/jobs-board-announce/)

